

Creating a Domain Name Company Entrepreneurs Won’t Despise - jlippiner
http://domainclarity.tumblr.com/post/18194153518/creating-a-domain-name-company-entrepreneurs-wont

======
tyrelb
Great idea! It would be like leasing any other "asset" (car, boat, office
space, etc.).

My only concern is: with a car, boat, office space, etc., if the lessor renegs
on the lease, the lessee can likely pursue another lease/purchase on another
asset because the underlying asset is more of a commodity than a one-of-a-kind
asset.

What protection, if any, does a lessee have should the lessor decide not to
transfer the domain should the lessee execute the purchase option? (other than
the obvious: going to court, suing, etc.)

My thoughts are the domain should be held in some sort of escrow on behalf of
both parties, but then as a lessor would I really trust the escrow/domain
holding company?

Which then brings up the point: what other intellectual property (trademarks,
patents, etc.) can also be "leased"? could software code, produced on behalf
of a startup, be leased back to the startup for a period of time?

------
dhax
Hi Guys, I attempted a business model around this idea about 8 years ago. It
was a great idea on paper, but in the real world, people just didn't want to
lease a domain name. They wanted to own it outright. It's too easy to find a
substitute domain name with an alternative top level domain. Or, if you're a
heavy hitter with money, just hire lawyers and claim trademark infringement.
People don't "try on" domains. Thanks.

~~~
jlippiner
Wow - great insight. We appreciate the thoughts. Were you "leasing" domains
names without the option to buy or was it more like a financing deal?

------
tcgore
I had the same general idea about a year ago, and I setup a site as the entry
point of the idea: ParkedAvenue.com

Since I don't have a huge collection of domains, it is kind of a chicken and
egg problem getting people to list their domains they would be open to
leasing/selling.

Good luck with the endeavor. I am sure someone who gets critical mass will
have some success with it.

------
dot
This sounds like a good idea on paper, but I'd think long and hard before
building a brand around a domain that you don't own.

~~~
jlippiner
Technically you DO own it. You just haven't completed the purchase yet.

